# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map every day

## Wingshaw

So, at the moment I'm doing Inktober, and I've heard some people around the Guild talk about Mapvember. The idea behind this challenge is simple: create 1 map each day of November.

*However*, the way I imagine it working is like this: each participant starts with a grid, comprising 30 squares. Every day, a portion of a map is drawn/painted/sculpted etc in one of those squares. The different portions have to combine to make a single complete map, so at the end of the challenge there will be one full map per participant. Things like labels, compasses etc can be omitted or included, at the preference of the participant.

Of course, it would be highly encouraged to post an update every day (or at least, every 2-3 days) to prove that work was done each day (not that there's any way to make people post every day).

Lastly, it might be a good idea to have more than 30 squares to provide for space that would otherwise remain empty (eg. seas). I think 36 is a good number.

So, it's a slightly complicated suggestion, but I'd like to know what y'all think?

Oh, and incidentally, I intend on carrying out this challenge on my own, regardless of whether this is picked up by the Community Leaders  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

----------


## tilt

I think in joining NaNoWriMo my november days are booked. I wold more be game for Mapuary  :Wink:  Those winter months you spent inside anyway  :Smile:

----------

